# Jordan: Land of Peace, Love, Diversity and Inspiration.



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

In this thread I will be posting photos of Jordan (The topic is open so feel free to contribute to the thread)

(Pictures are from google images)

General Information:










*Name: Kingdom of Jordan
Area: 92,300 km2
Population: 6,407,085 (2010 Estimate)
Largest City: Amman (The Capital) population: 2,100,000 (2010 estimate)
Official Language: Arabic
Religions: Islam (92%)
Christianity (8%)
*

Update: 
A 5 minute video about Jordanian people and life in Jordan.






Map of Jordan:









http://www.ccmep.org/delegations/maps/jordan5.gif

Governates of Jordan


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

(pictures taken from Jordan subforum, gogole images and wikipedia)

Capital Governate


















http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee296/yazm1991/4699929322_b52fc37346.jpg








http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee296/yazm1991/P7190148.jpg








http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee296/yazm1991/Amman-2.jpg









http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4328/cybjorg.jpg








http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/328/800pxammandowntown.jpg

Spring in the suburbs of Amman

















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...NG_IN_AMMAN_1.JPG/800px-SPRING_IN_AMMAN_1.JPG
















































http://farm1.static.flickr.com/47/181572580_5dcf8cd4ae_o.jpg









http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee296/yazm1991/1258492104.jpg









http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1669/bettay.jpg









http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/5673/betta5.jpg









http://i989.photobucket.com/albums/af18/mamalovebaba/Image0084.jpg?t=1261837610


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

(From google images and wikipedia)











Planned donwtown Amman, currently in progress









http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh216/yaz-maj/ABDALI-Sunrise.jpg









http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo305/Nadini23/c.jpg

Tower under construction









http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee296/yazm1991/a2.jpg

Old donwtown


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Snow in Amman






Snowfall


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

In the north....away from the capital governate

Irbid Governate


















http://www.irbidnews.com/gallery/000-images/irbid-mountain.jpg



























http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/32/2_3.jpg









http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/32/-_.jpg









http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/32/medium/11032007335.jpg

http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/32/314.jpg

















http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/32/medium/214.jpg

City of Irbid (Irbid Governate)
Population: 850,000
Metro population: 1,100,000









http://waleed-aabu.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/اربد-4.jpg

Prince Hassan stadium in Irbid city









Irbid City at night


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Madaba Governate










The Dead Sea ( The lowest point on earth and the world's deepest salt lake)
The Dead Sea is a major tourist destination in Jordan










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...one.jpg/800px-Dead_Sea_by_David_Shankbone.jpg

A sea where it's almost impossible to drown because of the high amount of salt %33











There are many Dead Sea resorts in Madaba









http://www.primeau-canada.com/jordan/weekend-29m.jpg


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Ajloun Governate




















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ajlun_Green.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ajlun_Green_02.jpg











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Maiser_View2.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ajlun_Green.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3d/Al_Wahadina.jpg/800px-Al_Wahadina.jpgg

Ajloun City, population: 88,000


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Ma'an Governate










Petra, one of the world wonders and a UNESCO World heritage Site









http://6aba2wara2.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/petra11.jpg









http://i3.makcdn.com/userFiles/b/a/badee-dkb/images/1204031596.jpg









http://i3.makcdn.com/userFiles/b/a/badee-dkb/images/1204031397.jpg









http://i3.makcdn.com/userFiles/b/a/badee-dkb/images/1204030876.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Giordania_valle_Wadi_Musa_HPIM3505.JPG


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Al Aqaba Govermate




















































































Rum Valley in Aqaba Governate, another major tourist destination


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Zarqa Governate













































http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/5531/r7abmafraqfeb2009118.jpg









http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll276/abdelkareem_2008/AL ZARQA/Z67Medium.jpg


Zarqa City, Population (Metro): 850,000


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Balqaa Governate


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Jerash Governate


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Kerak Governate









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/02/Jordan-Karak.png




































http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/91/14_Al-Karak_2.JPG/800px-14_Al-Karak_2.JPG


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Tafilah Governate



























Al Mafraaq Governate


----------



## BACK-OFF (Jan 17, 2010)

some of these pictures are so dim that it was most probably taken by a cellphone.

【Eliminate zero reply，fast，professional，satisfactory~
your best thread friend！】


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

BACK-OFF said:


> some of these pictures are so dim that it was most probably taken by a cellphone.
> 
> 【Eliminate zero reply，fast，professional，satisfactory~
> your best thread friend！】


lol, which pictures are you talking about?


----------



## BACK-OFF (Jan 17, 2010)

Conqnot said:


> Zarqa Governate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first and the last :nuts:


----------



## BACK-OFF (Jan 17, 2010)

It's time to go to bed now , see you tomorrow Conqunt


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

BACK-OFF said:


> It's time to go to bed now , see you tomorrow Conqunt


See you, back off


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work Conqunt, thanks for sharing these photos


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool! thanks for sharing Jordan here :cheers:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

The-E-Vid said:


> Cool! thanks for sharing Jordan here :cheers:


No problem thanks for passing by


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

Conqnot said:


> Winter in Jordan in 2010/2011 across many cities in the kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd better go to Amman in the summer.  Looks very charming with snow, but I'm not a big fan of low temperatures.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

It seems so lovely, definately a must to see, I hope I'll be able to go as i want to visit Israel, Jordan and Lebanon.

I've always heard that Jordan People as Lebanon people are really friendly and welcoming. Hope so.

Lovely pictures!!!


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

OCPagu said:


> I'd better go to Amman in the summer.  Looks very charming with snow, but I'm not a big fan of low temperatures.


You are welcome in Jordan anytime, friend. Amman is hot in the summer and freezing in the winter. Moderate in Spring, and beautiful in Autumn. It has all 4 seasons.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Anlysixth said:


> It seems so lovely, definately a must to see, I hope I'll be able to go as i want to visit Israel, Jordan and Lebanon.
> 
> I've always heard that Jordan People as Lebanon people are really friendly and welcoming. Hope so.
> 
> Lovely pictures!!!


You are welcome Anlysixth, you will indeed meet some of the nicest people in the world on your trip. 

Glad you liked the photos, I will keep updating this topic.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Conqnot,you're living in Jordan?
I think is the first forummer from Jordan

and I dont knew that in Ammam have snow:lol:


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> Conqnot,you're living in Jordan?
> I think is the first forummer from Jordan
> 
> and I dont knew that in Ammam have snow:lol:


There is a whole subforum dedicated to Jordan here, i'm certainly not the first one: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=927

Well now you know :lol: so did you like the photos?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Ma'een Springs in Ma'daba Governate
حمامات معين في محافظة مأدبا

An important tourist site, and as you can see in the pictures, a lot of locals and tourists often go there to bath.





































Taken from Travel4arab forums, the user: خباز المحبة


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Al-Aqaba Beach in Aqaba Governate
شاطئ العقبة في محافظة العقبة


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Petra City, in Ma'an Governate, one of the world wonders and a UNESCO world hertitage site
البتراء في محافظة معان, من عجائب الدنيا










































Taken from Travel4arab forums.....User: خباز المحبة


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Highway to Irbid City in irbid Governate

(Taken from Travel4arab forums.....the user: دنيا ليبيا)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Rural areas in the metropiltan area of Irbid City in Irbid Governate

(Taken from Travel4Arab forums.....User: nanaabuabed)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

People who are interested in more pictures please post your comments so I know the interest level.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd love to visit Jordan and Syria, but as always I'm kinda concerned about going to the middle east  Maybe I should wait til things improve over there?


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> I'd love to visit Jordan and Syria, but as always I'm kinda concerned about going to the middle east  Maybe I should wait til things improve over there?


Amman, Jordan is one of the safest capitals in the world. Unless you are really worried about the revolutions going on in the Middle East, there is nothing else to worry about.

Damascus, Syria is as safe as Amman.


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

Conqnot said:


>


So beautiful! I'd take thousands of photos...lol.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

OCPagu said:


> So beautiful! I'd take thousands of photos...lol.


Thanks  may I ask where have you learned about Petra?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

just passing by, nice pics on this thread...thanks.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Linguine said:


> just passing by, nice pics on this thread...thanks.


Thanks, I will be updating this topic if I find good pics or if I take any.

Be sure to check back.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of Ajloun


Ajloun 1 by Jules323, on Flickr


Ajloun 2 by Jules323, on Flickr


Ajloun, Jordan by Yaser Al-Masri, on Flickr


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

corredor06 said:


> Yes keep posting pictures. I have heard many positive reviews about Jordan from visitors.


Thanks for your feedback. I will keep posting more


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Random villages in Irbid


Irbid Jordan اربد كفر يوبا by (¯`•._( , yousef , يوسف ابوذراع , )_, on Flickr


Christian Village North of Jordan Shatana Irbid Jordanian Old Village Historical Village Snow in Jordan Beautiful Landscape (3) by Moa'bite, on Flickr


Christian Village North of Jordan Shatana Irbid Jordanian Old Village Historical Village Snow in Jordan Beautiful Landscape (2) by Moa'bite, on Flickr


Mount Hermon by Majdy Jaradat, on Flickr


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

The Jordan Valley

(From Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of the capital Amman.

Courtesy of TripAdvisor


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I want to visit Jordan and Syria, but with all the mess going on over there I have no choice but to postpone to some other time.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> I want to visit Jordan and Syria, but with all the mess going on over there I have no choice but to postpone to some other time.


There is no revolution going in Jordan, there are some occasional peaceful protests here and there. So you're safe


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Sunset in Jordan

(Curtsey of AnaJordan forums)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of Jordan's nature


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of Jordan's nature 

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of Jordan's nature 

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of Irbid

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

River Jordan, Jordan

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Al Karak Castle

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Jordanian People

King Abdullah II of Jordan

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)










Queen Rania of Jordan


Queen Rania of Jordan by DFID - UK Department for International Development, on Flickr

Jordan National Men Football Team










Jordan National Women Football Team










Diana Karazon (A Jordanian celebrity)

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of Irbid

(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

The Jordanian Royal Family

(Courtesy of Queen Rania's official website)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

A 5 minute video about Jordanian people and life in Jordan.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Snow in a village in Jordan

(Courtesy of Esam Qawaba)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

More of Amman.


Amman by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


The Citadel - Temple of Hercules - Amman, Jordan by jrozwado, on Flickr


Amman, Jordan by jrozwado, on Flickr


----------

